# Carb



## Shane (Aug 23, 2019)

Just got a letter from C.A.R.B. (California Air Resources Board). They have condemned my 1999 diesel scissor lift. Has this happened to anyone else? I don't look forward to spending $100,000 on a new truck. This has been brewing for a while, but it looks like now it is here. Has anyone figured a way around this?


----------



## JanisC (Aug 27, 2019)

*Rental?*

Have you considered rental? Even if it's only temporary.


----------

